# [ACPI] shutdown impossible (résolu)

## selyne

hello !

j'ai un petit soucis depuis mon passage en 2.6.29-r5

je ne peux plus faire un shutdown, si j'utilise le bouton de gnome j'obtiens une fenêtre noire

system is shutting down please wait...

mais rien ne se passe, si je tape init 0 dans un terminal j'ai un crash de xorg

et dans mon log de xorg j'ai ça :

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

```

donc j'ai regardé dans ce readme là :

http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/README/index.html

mais j'ai rien trouvé pour régler mon problème   :Crying or Very sad: 

comment pourais-je faire ?

```
* installed packages

[I--] [ ~] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 (0)
```

j'ai déja fait un revdep-rebuild comme à chaque fois que je ne sais plus quoi faire   :Razz: 

merci  :Smile: 

EDIT: ma config ACPI dans le noyau

```
# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

```

Last edited by selyne on Tue Jun 09, 2009 6:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Quand tu as compilé le kernel, as-tu recompilé les modules qui en dépendent (via module-rebuild) ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

que te donne dans un terminal  

```
# halt
```

regardes si c'est pas plutôt ça   :Idea: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769709-highlight-halt.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232875

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Quand tu as compilé le kernel, as-tu recompilé les modules qui en dépendent (via module-rebuild) ?

 

Dans ce cas, c'est le lancement de X qui poserait problème, plus que son shutdown  :Wink: 

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232875

 

Fortement probable oui.

----------

## sd44

juste pour info, j'ai eu un soucis similaire sur un dell, j'ai reglé le pb en ajoutant reboot =b dans grub.conf :

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-hardened-r9 root=/dev/hda1 reboot=b
```

----------

## selyne

ayé c'est réparé   :Wink: 

c'était bien le bug avec alsa ! ce qui m' échappe c'est que c'est assez ancien comme bug.

pourquoi d'un coup ça se manifeste?

donc j'ai essayé halt, ça freeze complètement la machine, j'ai pas osé retenter après l'application du patch   :Embarassed: 

mais maintenant le système s'éteint presque normalement, ça fait plus tout à fait la même chose mais ça s'éteint aussi vite.

merci à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

 *selyne wrote:*   

> c'était bien le bug avec alsa ! ce qui m' échappe c'est que c'est assez ancien comme bug.
> 
> pourquoi d'un coup ça se manifeste?

 

tu viens de changer de noyau. C'est toi même qui le disait.

 *Quote:*   

> donc j'ai essayé halt, ça freeze complètement la machine, j'ai pas osé retenter après l'application du patch   

 

Ben, si tu dis que ça fonctionne maintenant, c'est nécessairement que tu as arrêté ta machine, donc c'est que tu as fait un halt, même sans le savoir.

 *Quote:*   

> mais maintenant le système s'éteint presque normalement, ça fait plus tout à fait la même chose mais ça s'éteint aussi vite.

 

Pourquoi dis-tu ça ? Le patch ne fait qu'ordonnancer le déchargement des modules. Il faut qu'ils soient déchargés dans un ordre précis à cause d'un bug sur l'un d'eux. Mais il n'y a rien de visible pour l'utilisateur.

----------

